# BLESS-15hh Black Cob Mare-Sold on Loan



## MHOL (21 September 2011)

Bless went on loan but was sold to a dealer and has since changed hands twice, the new "owner" does not know she has a stolen horse, any information please to the number on the poster or email us. she is believed to be in Airdrie, Glasgow area, thank you for looking


----------



## Mince Pie (21 September 2011)

Too far from me but just wanted to bump this up.


----------



## CocoChanelle (21 September 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034357399/a45de8f8.html


----------



## brown tack (21 September 2011)

CocoChanelle said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034357399/a45de8f8.html

Click to expand...

Same pic and added only yesterday


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 September 2011)

Hope she is found soon. The advert has been archived.


----------



## Cuffey (21 September 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			Same pic and added only yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Very odd that same picture used

I phoned MHOL earlier this evening


----------



## blood_magik (23 September 2011)

I'll keep an eye out - it's pretty local to me


----------



## ally-w (27 September 2011)

CAN I JUST SAY THAT THIS HORSE IS NOT MISSING AND IS NOT STOLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, IT WAS PUT OUT ON LOAN AND WAS SOLD, THE OWNER IS AWARE OF WHERE SHE IS AND BEING VERY WELL CARED FOR!!!! IS AND SO DO THE POLICE, THE POLICE HAVE STATED THAT THE HORSE HAS TO STAY WHERE IT IS AND NOT BE BE MOVED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci07 (27 September 2011)

No need to shout!!

Horse was "missing on loan". The mare has been illegally sold and the owner is out of pocket over this. I assume YOU are the person who has bought said mare from the tone of your post!


----------



## brown tack (27 September 2011)

^^^My thoughts too


----------



## Snowball (27 September 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			^^^My thoughts too
		
Click to expand...


I thought the same


----------



## MHOL (27 September 2011)

ally-w said:



			CAN I JUST SAY THAT THIS HORSE IS NOT MISSING AND IS NOT STOLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, IT WAS PUT OUT ON LOAN AND WAS SOLD, THE OWNER IS AWARE OF WHERE SHE IS AND BEING VERY WELL CARED FOR!!!! IS AND SO DO THE POLICE, THE POLICE HAVE STATED THAT THE HORSE HAS TO STAY WHERE IT IS AND NOT BE BE MOVED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, THANK YOU!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was put out on loan "and sold" there in lies the answer, there is always another victim of this crime, we are here to help anyone who is the victim, the police have said the horse has to stay where it is, so until this is sorted whether by the Scottish Police or through Civil Action, then Bless is safe.


----------



## brown tack (27 September 2011)

So the horse went on loan and was sold to a 3rd party?
The original owner knows where the horse is?
The police are involed and until the 'correct owner' weather it is owner 1, or owner 3 is found the horse is too stay put at owner 3 

I've seen something similar the horse went back to owner 1. 
Owner 3 had to take owner/loaner to court to get the money back. But if owner 3 wanted to keep the horse as I'm guessing in this case the police have said for the horse to stay put until it's sorted though the courts. 

In which case both owners 1 and 3 will have to take owner/loaner 2 too court.

Right


----------



## Cuffey (27 September 2011)

Theft is the intention to permanently deprive an owner of their property

On that basis a loanee selling an owners horse to a third party can only be theft.
Bless was STOLEN.


----------



## MHOL (28 September 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Theft is the intention to permanently deprive an owner of their property

On that basis a loanee selling an owners horse to a third party can only be theft.
Bless was STOLEN.
		
Click to expand...

And the person who who sold Bless after taking her on loan has been charged with theft and is waiting for a court date. 

Let this be a warning to all the people who think it's ok to sell a horse on loan, there are a team of dedicated people out there who are working with the police as Cuffey said, intent to permanently deprive the owner or the person with rightful possession of that property or its use.

Extensive Definition
In the criminal law, theft (also known as stealing) is the illegal taking of another person's property without that person's freely-given consent. As a term, it is used as shorthand for all major crimes against property, encompassing offences such as burglary, embezzlement, larceny, looting, robbery, mugging, trespassing, shoplifting, intrusion, fraud (theft by deception) and sometimes criminal conversion. In some jurisdictions, theft is considered to be synonymous with larceny; in others, theft has replaced larceny.
Someone who carries out an act of or makes a career of theft is known as a thief.
Elements
The actus reus of theft is usually defined as an unauthorised taking, keeping or using of another's property which must be accompanied by a mens rea of dishonesty and/or the intent to permanently deprive the owner or the person with rightful possession of that property or its use.


----------



## s4sugar (28 September 2011)

ally-w said:



			CAN I JUST SAY THAT THIS HORSE IS NOT MISSING AND IS NOT STOLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, IT WAS PUT OUT ON LOAN AND WAS SOLD, THE OWNER IS AWARE OF WHERE SHE IS AND BEING VERY WELL CARED FOR!!!! IS AND SO DO THE POLICE, THE POLICE HAVE STATED THAT THE HORSE HAS TO STAY WHERE IT IS AND NOT BE BE MOVED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, THANK YOU!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So if this is the person who has Bess they are knowingly in possession of stolen property.


----------



## Cuffey (28 September 2011)

s4sugar said:



			So if this is the person who has Bess they are knowingly in possession of stolen property.
		
Click to expand...

They know now but would not have known when they bought Bless


----------



## Cuffey (28 September 2011)

MHOL said:



			And the person who who sold Bless after taking her on loan has been charged with theft and is waiting for a court date.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope the court take this seriously and the news gets around at long last that selling on loan is a crime!


----------

